# Bosnian (BCS): Nek iz daha miris miri



## musicalchef

Well, the song ("Biserna suza") was going well, and I didn't think I'd have to ask any more questions...and then I reached the last stanza, where I found a line I couldn't make sense of.  I know the words (I think), but I can't find a way to make them fit together in a way that makes sense in English.  

"Na tom putu ljubav širi,
nek iz daha miris miri"

"Spread love upon this path,
????"

I know "nek" = "let" or "may;" and "iz daha" = "from breath" (but this doesn't sound right in English); "miris" = "fragrance," "scent," "perfume:" and "miri" = should be 3rd person singular of "miriti," to reconcile or to make peace.  

Do I have all the words correct in the first place?  If so, how do I make the sentence sound right in English, and what is he trying to say?  Is "miris" the subject or the object here?  If it is the object, then what is the subject?

Hvala vam svima!


----------



## Athaulf

musicalchef said:


> Well, the song ("Biserna suza") was going well, and I didn't think I'd have to ask any more questions...and then I reached the last stanza, where I found a line I couldn't make sense of.  I know the words (I think), but I can't find a way to make them fit together in a way that makes sense in English.
> 
> "Na tom putu ljubav širi,
> nek iz daha miris miri"
> 
> "Spread love upon this path,
> ????"



Just a little detail: a precise translation of the first line would be "[while you're] on this path, spread love" (the way you translated it sounds slightly ambiguous). 



> I know "nek" = "let" or "may;" and "iz daha" = "from breath" (but this doesn't sound right in English); "miris" = "fragrance," "scent," "perfume:" and "miri" = should be 3rd person singular of "miriti," to reconcile or to make peace.
> 
> Do I have all the words correct in the first place?  If so, how do I make the sentence sound right in English, and what is he trying to say?  Is "miris" the subject or the object here?  If it is the object, then what is the subject?


This is an extremely unusual expression. Your analysis is correct, and I'm myself confused over what exactly he's trying to say. Maybe _miri_ is some other verb, but I can't think of one other than _miriti_ either. It seems to me that the author took a bit too much poetic licence and ended up incomprehensible.


----------



## musicalchef

The name of the group is "Dah Ljubavi."  Maybe "dahu" is a reference to the group, and doesn't literally mean "breath?"

And thanks for the clarification in the first line.

"Miris" is used earlier in the song to refer to the scent of clear water, of tears that are shed for the sake of God.  Does that help?


----------



## Juri

Looking to the dictionary, the second meaning of MIRITI is:to be fragrant or balmy,to smell sweet,or ironical to smell...


----------



## musicalchef

Still seems a bit strange in English.  When we talk about the smell of breath in English, it's usually nothing good...


----------



## musicalchef

Hmm, or maybe since he's talking about spreading love, "dah" could refer to one's words?

Like letting one's words have a pleasant fragrance (speaking kindly)?


----------



## Athaulf

Juri said:


> Looking to the dictionary, the second meaning of MIRITI is:to be fragrant or balmy,to smell sweet,or ironical to smell...



This would make sense then. It's an extremely uncommon verb, though.


----------



## musicalchef

Hvala lijepo!  His language is a bit flowery here, so I suppose he may be using some uncommon words.


----------



## Duya

Athaulf said:


> This would make sense then. It's an extremely uncommon verb, though.



It was used in my part of Bosnia (Posavina) in this sense, but only "poetically". There's also expression "mirom miri" (Google). 

Honestly, I would also parse "iz daha miris miri" as an ironic reference to someone's bad smell from the mouth .


----------

